# Have AD's Made DP/DR WORSE???????????



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I've tried them all. And they immediately make my DR worse. I'm trying to do the paxil and lamictal, but i just go crazy. Klonopin might be the right one.

Is this common that they make it worse?
I was on effexor when i had this huge breakthrough panic attack, which led to the past three years of serious DP/DR. So im wondering if there is some sort of association that my brain has with them. Just a thought.

Thanks everbody,

Brian


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

qbsbrown said:


> I was on effexor when i had this huge breakthrough panic attack, which led to the past three years of serious DP/DR.


i had an allergic reaction to Effexor which resulted in constant dp/dr afterwards...

since the incident every anti-depressent and anti-psychotic and SSRIs and tricyclics have made me feel far worse...heightening my anxiety, depression and especially dp/dr...

i am now trying to find my way without medication...

i hope you find something that works for you...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i started with panic attacks while been on carbamazipine...... i believe this is what helped to induce the dp/dr....but i have tried ads....a few totally didnt agree with me....really bad effects but now i am on sertainline.....i had a really hard time getting on it.....every symptom i had increased but after about 4 weeks the symptoms all calmed down....i still have dp/dr...and i do believe most ads make your dp/dr feel worse until the initial side effects are over


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

lustral gave me seizures (ssri neuro damage) and prozac i was given but i didn't bother taking cos i can't trust anti depressants


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

i had a nasty time on carbamazipine!!! lotsa of confusion!!! i think the antidepressants, well especially ssris can have lots of nasty side affects and take a long time to adjust to, mind u there are so many out there.

hope you find something (meds or not) that works or gives some relief


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

darkenedroses said:


> lustral gave me seizures (ssri neuro damage) and prozac i was given but i didn't bother taking cos i can't trust anti depressants





> i had a nasty time on carbamazipine!!! lotsa of confusion!!! i think the antidepressants, well especially ssris can have lots of nasty side affects and take a long time to adjust to, mind u there are so many out there.
> 
> hope you find something (meds or not) that works or gives some relief


Blood/brain barrier drugs AM I _ALLOWED_ TO WRITE THAT???
They effect the NS (Nervous system...).

It's like (Can I write this Dreamer?)
Taking low dose cocaine every morning, and every night for 3 years... and then weaning off.
You fry a few cells and "react".

Blood/brain barriers drugs "work" because of toxicity levels. They toxify you into...
 
They "work" at a toxic level.
Blood/brain barrier drugs are like magic mushrooms, heroin etc etc in that they are potent, and manipulate behaviour etc changes through chemical toxicity.

Alot of "anti-depressants" etc have ANXIETY as a side effect... anxiety causes DP/DR. It effects the NS and "jitters" you...

nervous system STIMULATION. Would be enough to do it... perhaps. Maybe I should blow ghosts stupid PARANOID head off, and book a permanent room in my local Psych ward.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Seems that effexor can induce DP/DR in almost the same way THC can. (Wicht happened to me)
Allright, about paxil, it sure has some nasty side effects and it definatly made my DP/DR worst, but with me the solution for this problem was to just keep taking them! Now i'm paxil for about 5 months and it's working fine, no depression/anxiety and an reduce of DP, sometimes even some complete DP-free moments. So it's not always that bad :wink:


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

Effexor have really helped my DR. I could not cope with my anxiety without AD.

You really have to give AD's and nevropeticas at least a couple of months before you judge them. SSRI often heighten the anxiety in the start-up phase, and i guess people with DP/DR are proably more vulnerable to these early side-effects as we tend to monitor and dramatize everything that goes on within out psyche.

It's wise to combine SSRI with klono in the first two weeks, but i do not think Klono is any good in the long run. It feels great in the beginning, sure, but you'll just develope a tolerance and in the end you'll have to take the medicine just to feel like you did before you even started. I'm currently trying to taper down on zopiclon myself, and it's crazy how addictive these drugs are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

smog said:


> nevropeticas


What's a nevropetica?

A neuroleptic drug?

I want to give them ALL a miss... AND WALLOW IN MI MISERY.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Argh... zopiclone.... it's the med I take to sleep (too often). It's really too good this med. It's very addictive, I mean not physically but mentally...

For me it's like taking beers. I foret my problems, and I sleep so well, before sleeping, I am so relax and happy.... I try too not to take it, but it seems to make depression worse in the mornings.

So yes,I know zopiclone very well. I doN,t take it all the days, but I really feel it'S my lifesaver sometimes.... not good.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I take ambien to sleep. I take paxil when I am depressed. When I am having a panic attack I take a xanax. When I am feeling psychotic I take a zyprexa. When my mood is unstable I take a depakote. When I feel manic I take a lithium. When I have a headache I take an ibuprofen. When I feel like I need to lose weight, I take a cortislim. I have a pill for every single problem. I love my meds


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

PN if you are here just to tease people and argue ill people, then why are you on this board. Seriously.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I take ambien to sleep. I take paxil when I am depressed. When I am having a panic attack I take a xanax. When I am feeling psychotic I take a zyprexa. When my mood is unstable I take a depakote. When I feel manic I take a lithium. When I have a headache I take an ibuprofen. When I feel like I need to lose weight, I take a cortislim. I have a pill for every single problem. I love my meds


I like this post.

I can hear Metallica's "Frantic" playing... or am I trying to annoy Cynthia because She's so pure???


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

My post is a representation of our society today, not just this board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

To answer your question, yes, SSRI's have made some people's DP/DR worse. My experience with paxil was a good and bad experience. When I first started paxil, it was like going to another dimension. Looking back on it, it was actually kinda neat, but at the time I was scared shitless to what was happening to me. After a few months on paxil, I began to feel really really good. Almost too good! Unfortunately, that feeling only lasted a few months and the DP/DR came back with a vengeance. Now that I am off all drugs, I still have some DP/DR, but it cannot be compared to the DP/DR I had on SSRI's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> My post is a representation of our society today, not just this board.


Oh. Mind-control... the way there's a pill for every ailment.
I had a "twinge" of a feeling you were being cynical and contemptuous...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Why wouldn't I be cynical. Our society's mindset is pathetic. We can't even handle a problem by ourselves. We put chemicals into our bodies to dope us up so we don't care. I am guilty of this and it ruined my life for 2 years. It is only now that I am starting to get my life back and recover. But I still have to sit back and watch people ruin their lives, not a fun thing to do once you've been there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Why wouldn't I be cynical. Our society's mindset is pathetic. We can't even handle a problem by ourselves. We put chemicals into our bodies to dope us up so we don't care. I am guilty of this and it ruined my life for 2 years. It is only now that I am starting to get my life back and recover. But I still have to sit back and watch people ruin their lives, not a fun thing to do once you've been there.


  I agree with what you say... hothead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> :twisted:


Wow... that's angry.


*Gives pure narcotic a beer and some peanuts*


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> When I am feeling psychotic I take a zyprexa.


By the way, Pure Narcotic, you must be a total abstainer too - of coz? :roll: If I guessed right, good for you... And... Is it better to be an alcoholic, psychotic person, who doesn't use antipsychotic meds, AND who cannot study or do anything else constructive either, but only drink all one's money and end up being liver-damaged believing one will be the next saviour of the world? Just a rhetorical question regarding the use of antipsychotic meds... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Ninnu said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > When I am feeling psychotic I take a zyprexa.
> ...


Just when we THOUGHT we were _happy_... Story of my life.

Nunnoo I see a HUGE "stress" level in Pn. I understand huge stress levels...

You cant really "see" a huge stress level, but the tighter you're wound the more "simple" you can sound... the more you can unravel.

Any defences down comment I ever make in life ends up with "laughter" "dirt being kicked in my face" or people "using" my loose comments for ammunition...

Alot of people are highly stressed but can "inject" it into their words, therefore dumping THEIR issue into others...

Can pure happiness be left alone? Some people have lives where only pathetic glimmers of hope and sunshine are present. Twangs and the rest is PURE HATRED...

I'm "over-reacting"... but some things mean alot to me.

My Mum "made me" crash during each of a "handful" of pleasant days during my childhood... I can actually "list" them off...

Severe tight stress levels, and being raised without SELF-EXPRESSION at your disposal can leave you sending very strange signals to others... profound stress level people WITHOUT PURE SELF-EXPRESSION to use, dont take anything "lightly".


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

Our mind is nothing but chemicals whether we like it or not. None of these meds will ruin your life in theirself. Try them and if you dont like their effect, then stop. No harm done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

smog said:


> Our mind is nothing but chemicals whether we like it or not. None of these meds will ruin your life in theirself. Try them and if you dont like their effect, then stop. No harm done.


WHAT

...What the HELL'S goin on...?

I'm stressed DAMN YOU PEOPLE...
LaLaLa

*twang*

JANINE help me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Sometimes I fail to understand you people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Sometimes I fail to understand you people.


Is this ANOTHER "Ghost is Psychotic" accusation?

I'm BORED that's fo sure *EATS PEANUTS, GETS EM ALL OVER HER FAYCE.*


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Sometimes I fail to understand you people.


OK, if you didn't understand my rhetorical question, I may explain it to you. The hypothetical alcoholic, psychotic person in my example was me, without meds. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to study and live my life if I hadn't started taking Zyprexa... It is very obvious that I might have ended up being an alcoholic, as during my PTSD psychosis I practically lived in bars. Drinking alcohol eased the emotional pain I had inside bc of the flashback memories. In the end I also had quite serious delusions, e.g. "the fate of the world depends on my actions", to say the most curious one. I couldn't study, nor could do anything else constructive. And bc of this competitive society, I'm pretty sure I would never have recovered from psychosis without the aid of antipsychotic meds, as I didn't have a chance to go through it in a safe, supporting place like in Jungian psychiatrist John Weir Perry's Diabasis experiment during 70's. I do not love meds, but I see they are needed sometimes - and considering the state of this wonderful modern society, antipsychotics may sometimes be the only way to recover from a psychotic state of mind. Maybe not everyone needs them, but I needed. That was my point.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

ghost said:


> Is this ANOTHER "Ghost is Psychotic" accusation?


Hi Ghost, I didn't mean you with my rhetorical question, it was the indication of my probable case, if I had never tried antipsychotics... *hug*


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah, maybe you are the exception to the rule. Unfortunately though, alot of people go on these meds when they could get by without them and find other coping techniques. These are the people who end up getting sick and addicted. If you are better off than before and have very few side effects, then I commend you. You are rare if that is the case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Ninnu said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I fail to understand you people.
> ...


I thought Janine said people with DP/DR cant get Psychotic?


> Hi Ghost, I didn't mean you with my rhetorical question, it was the indication of my probable case, if I had never tried antipsychotics... *hug*


*hug*  


> Yeah, maybe you are the exception to the rule. Unfortunately though, alot of people go on these meds when they could get by without them and find other coping techniques. These are the people who end up getting sick and addicted. If you are better off than before and have very few side effects, then I commend you. You are rare if that is the case.


They gave me massive, massive, massive BRAIN DAMAGE.
I'll never get over it :? 
What do you THINK of that Mr Narcotic... am I an attractive lovely Girl now, WITH MI HEAD FULL OF STUPID BRAIN DAMAGE


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Anti psychotics gave you brain damage? If so, then I don't doubt it. I have read all sorts of stories. I have brain damage from benzos, but from what i'm told, it is only temporary. What is your story with the anti psychotics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Anti psychotics gave you brain damage? If so, then I don't doubt it. I have read all sorts of stories. I have brain damage from benzos, but from what i'm told, it is only temporary. What is your story with the anti psychotics?


brain damage ISN'T temporary. Dead cells... are *DEAD CELLS!!!* 
Doctors WONT EVER ADMIT THAT PSYCH DRUGGS DO ANI DAMAGGE WHAT-SO-EVARR.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Brain damage is a bitch Ghost. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Well, maybe a few certain folks(you know who you are) :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Brain damage is a bitch Ghost. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> Well, maybe a few certain folks(you know who you are) :twisted:


Brain damage is a BITCH. (haha)

I LOVE YOU NARCOTIC


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Is that you Ghost? If it is, then we need to get married.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Is that you Ghost? If it is, then we need to get married.


Dats holli Valance...

Ter carreers gone down da PLUGHOLE.

She looks happi in that Photo.


*SLEEPING BEAUTY HAS OFFICIALLY "POSSESSED" ME.
GHOST REQUESTS AN IMMEDIATE EXORCISM.*

i'm SENSITIVE to "energies" DAMMITT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Say hello to my new girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Say hello to my new girlfriend


Ahh... a Holly Valance FANN.

I'm not... Holly Valance I hope you know... Dont scare me.

She has integrity (I'M *NOT* GAY)

sleepingbeauty possessed mewitdaVOODOO!

Holly Valance is a good singer. I like how She "screamed" TWICE on record 2.
She could sing live/Do tours but She's very shy...an pretending. :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


>


You're bored...arn't you.

I'm feelin' that.








:mrgreen: Boredoms FUN... isn't it *watches CEILING fann*

how do you spell "ceiling"???









:shock:

YOU MAKE ME FEEL SO SEDATED, PURE NARCOTIC...urh.shlow.down.me.braiynwayvez









Are you sedated PN?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Yeah, maybe you are the exception to the rule. Unfortunately though, alot of people go on these meds when they could get by without them and find other coping techniques. These are the people who end up getting sick and addicted. If you are better off than before and have very few side effects, then I commend you. You are rare if that is the case.


Yes, indeed I basically agree with you regarding meds, I think they are continually over-prescribed - that must be the result of lobbying by phamacy industries. :? About side effects, I have found Zyprexa dulls my cognitive functions somewhat *) and takes my sex drive almost completely away. When my therapist heard about the sex question, she recommend me another antipsychotic Risperdal. I may give it a try, but won't tell her that I'll start diminishing the dose gradually from now on.

I think my psychosis was mainly a reaction to enormous stress levels (PTSD flashbacks), and I definitely don't agree with my therapist regarding the importance of long-term antipsychotic medication. Also my boyfriend took Risperdal when he had psychosis in his past, but quit taking the med soon after he started feeling better. That's why I have thought to stop my antipsychotic medication slowly step by step in the near future as I wish to feel myself/ves better and have my brain chemistry functioning in its natural state, without unnecessary mind-dulling meds.

Best wishes,
Ninnu

*) I guess I have DDNOS, as I have quite a long history of experiencing myself as a bunch of alters - though at the moment there are only two of us, me and teenage alter Linda, as far as I know. I joined DID (dissociative identity disorder) mailing list lately, and for some reason got finally in touch with Linda again. However, I hardly can sense what she is thinking and the co-consciousness with her is very delicate.

I asked in the DID mailing list, may the weakness of the co-consciousness occur bc I take Zyprexa and got a reply I may be right, as I'm not the only one in the list, whose alter functions have been messed up with neurolepts. So I have thought to quit taking Zyprexa/possible Risperdal gradually from now on, cuz I want to feel life without mind-numbing meds. Let's see...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Ninnu said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, maybe you are the exception to the rule. Unfortunately though, alot of people go on these meds when they could get by without them and find other coping techniques. These are the people who end up getting sick and addicted. If you are better off than before and have very few side effects, then I commend you. You are rare if that is the case.
> ...


I'm listening.

Autistics have low Dopamine.

It was thought I was "schizophrenic".

But, schizophrenics CANT be OK without Neuroleptics.

I've been without them for a year and 10 months.
I'm mad, but a Schizo would have
very good "self control"...
To go a year and 10 months without ANY Neuroleptics...

I still cant get anyone to TELL me
If people with Asperger's can have SCHIZOPHRENIA "as well"...

Autism as my current diagnosis...
Suggests why the dopamine...
Didn't "swing back upp."

Autistics have low dopamine.

You, THEREFORE (I wrote the above ON PURPOSE!!!),
Cant connect with your powerful Linda self, because Neuroleptics induce "autism", so to speak...

Your ego is squished into "Rain man" mode right now... 
"saving you from yourself",
As the righteous PSYCHIATRISTS doo...

It is thought redundant to give an Autistic anti-psychotics...

Linda is squished into the reduced Dopamine level... 
You have to "swing back up" to find her...
But you'll get unstable.

I'm just a brainDEAD autistic apparently...
I'm STILL WAITING for my personality to fracture into Schizophrenic delusion/grandiousity...emotional withdrawal etc.
Dammit, I'm so ashamed... I cant even do mi "schizophrenia" rite... damn.
I love helpful Doctorrs *smooch...*


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

ghost said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > Anti psychotics gave you brain damage? If so, then I don't doubt it. I have read all sorts of stories. I have brain damage from benzos, but from what i'm told, it is only temporary. What is your story with the anti psychotics?
> ...


the damage is permanent......it seems all such a vicious circle at times.... Kinda sickening to the soul really...... 
depersonalisation is kinda chemistry of the soul...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

not permanent in all cases...just feels like it sometimes


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

darkenedroses said:


>


Hello Clairabelle

Umm a Psychic told me...they'll "fix it" a bit, y'know supplements, what not, but brain damage will be with me permanently to a certain degree.
I actually "know". I can feel it.

Long-term (9 years) Anti-depressant & Anti-psychotics were weaned off and I _waited_ for the dopamine to rise, and for the serotonin to drop.

And I waited. And I waited. And "the room got darker", and my "solar plexus/emotions SWITCHED OFF", and I got huge fatigue feelings, and my thoughts clogged up like mi hedd was full of glue, and I felt electric shocks shooting THRU mi hedd, and I got vapourised with extreme fatigue, and I felt like my head was in a pressure chamber/microwave OVEN, and then... it was over.

I was "left" with a gluggy, jammed up head. Raised intra-cranial pressure, loss of motivation, drained of all strength. My head is CLOGGED to all frickk.
:mrgreen:

Official "line" from Doctors.
Psych meds can cause
Tardive dyskinesia
Tardive DEMENTIA
Neuroleptic withdrawal syndrome
Serotonin irritation syndrome

But the brain damage GHOST describes???
No way.

They said
ALL THAT HAPPENS
is the dopamine and serotonin receptors SLOWLY "swing" back to their
prefferred level (which is why they "betted" I'd relapse...)

I disaggree. Ghost has severe bleepin brain damage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Who is that girl in the picture Ghost?? She is pretty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Who is that girl in the picture Ghost?? She is pretty.


Which picture?
this one:








That isn't me.

I need a scanner. So I can put my face up. I'm plain as dayy

You sound like you need the dairy maiden to accidently come deliver milk to the wrong house.








Pure Narcotic & Dairy Maiden.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

That looks like the guy from "That 70's Show"


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> That looks like the guy from "That 70's Show"


someday, bloody sumdayy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey ghost,

'I actually "know". I can feel it.'- You can feel the nagging of it always like a shadow following you round.... 'doom' feeling

' I was "left" with a gluggy, jammed up head.'-most days 

' And I waited. And I waited. And "the room got darker ' waiting for some relief i guess....sick of going round in circles- I've waited for ages to get the 'right' help....still getting there...guess that's life

I just feel like im surfin brain wavelengths...slippin between various parts of reality...I've accepted it but I guess it doesn't make it any easier..Whatsoever!!!! .Just hoping I can find a med that will make it a bit easier...but not a nasty SSRI lol

I feel sometimes like there's different me's...not sure if its DID or just my perspective thats been messed up....(due to stupid past pot smoking...never once did they even think about cannabis psychosis cos my perspective had been warped by then....)

I can relate to the feeling of dox being so dismissive and not acknowledging what they can do to help.....It's 'our' mental state and when we go on about they don't always empathise....I hate stupid dox!!!! If my current psych doesn't help me I think I'm gonna ditch her in the new year and get another...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

darkenedroses said:


> Hey ghost,
> 
> 'I actually "know". I can feel it.'- You can feel the nagging of it always like a shadow following you round.... 'doom' feeling
> 
> ...


You dont have an avatar.



darkenedroses said:


> You can feel the nagging of it always like a shadow following you round.... 'doom' feeling


YES. Like there is metallic fluid in my head, making me depressed, angry and dark. "Possessed" feeling, like a black water is in my head. It feels tragic. It wont ever go. My reality is "doom", yes... from the feeling itself.

I'm not surfing brain wavelengths... I'm surfing thin air.

My reality is horror.
Have you ever felt "horror" Darkened Roses?

I haven't got an identity. I'm a burnt out shell.

Dox.. Dont empathise, dismissive, stupid.

Er... Evil, more like, pure satan worshippers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

yep i've had horror..it's nasty, disastrous, overwhelming..etc... sux...I just hope find the answers we're lookin for....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

darkenedroses said:


> yep i've had horror..it's nasty, disastrous, overwhelming..etc... sux...I just hope find the answers we're lookin for....


<insert picture>


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I tried Zoloft and Celexa a few years ago...It did reduced my DP/DR by 50% but I felt so numb and zombie that I stopped...and side-effects were horrible...

I used small amounts of Benzo (Xanax) only for 2 months...
And I developped DR because of this and it made my DP 10 times worse than it was.

I'll NEVER put any pills of any kind in my mouth again. NEVER.
They only made me worse in the long run...
I prefer feeling bad somtimes and be drug free than feeling better and drugged like a junkie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> I tried Zoloft and Celexa a few years ago...It did reduced my DP/DR by 50% but I felt so numb and zombie that I stopped...and side-effects were horrible...
> 
> I used small amounts of Benzo (Xanax) only for 2 months...
> And I developped DR because of this and it made my DP 10 times worse than it was.
> ...


Ah HAHA

You "know" what GHOST "Knows".. (so to speak)

What's ZANAX? An anti anxiety drug?



> ...and side-effects were horrible...


Ah *HAHA*

Give them to your Doctor FIRST. Doctors should ALSO be trained "Beef eaters". I'm gonna NEED a beef-eater in my life.. With all this CRAP "helpful treatment" that keeps being THROWN IN MY _FACE_.

Tablets are shit. THEY DO fuck all.

All the Schizophrenics I know STILL hear "voices" on high dose Anti-psychotics. All the impulsive suicidal people I know STILL repeatedly attempt suicide whilst on stabilising doses of Anti-depressants.
HA HA *HAA*

HA


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> (Xanax)


I wrote XANAX wrong. I wrote it as Zanax.


----------

